# oil rigs



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Can you tie your boat to the 255 rig during the night and jig for blackfin? I no you cant hook to the petronius but didnt no about this rig.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

its unmanned so if nobody complains you could. i really dont know about the legal side.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *rauber (8/12/2008)*its unmanned so if nobody complains you could. i really dont know about the legal side.


I think it is manned; I see people on it pretty regularly. I've also seen plenty of boats tie to it without incident including commercial boats so I'd say go ahead.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rauber (8/12/2008)*its unmanned so if nobody complains you could. i really dont know about the legal side.


Sorry, that is wrong. There are 2 employees there at all times. I have a friend who actually worked there.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

wow i havent seen anyone there but nevermind as long as they dont complain... and i think they dont care anyway. its nice for bottom fishing but i guess its heavily fished lately


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

We got caught up in a nasty little squal at the Petronius 2 Summers ago and I watched 3 boats tie up to the ropes hanging from the rig and ride out the storm while I had to hold behind them and fight the wind and waves with my motors.


----------

